# washer resevoir help mk6



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

so i feel as though this will be an easy answer but. got a stage 2 snow kit, will be using the stock washer reservoir as my supply. but am having an issue with just tapping into the oem tank. whats the best way to do ths?


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

nevermind im a dumb ass. ill take off the front end.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you using the fitting that came with the snow reservoir or did you buy another one?

I am getting the stage 2 snow with res, but want to use the stock tank for space savings. Wondering if I can just pull off the silver bulkhead that comes with the snow tank and drill my stock tank and install, rather than buy a separate bulkhead


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I've used the devils own tank tap on my 335, as well as my mkV Gti. It works perfectly, no leaks. 

It's on the far left of the tank on the GTI, where the headlight washer pump would go, but my car didn't have that option.


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

Yup! Thats exactly where I ended up mounting ut. My horns out of the way & bumper fits perfectly. Thanks for the suggestions

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------

